# Electrical Outlets...



## Cruiser Too (Sep 8, 2009)

This is probably a silly question but....  

I assume the electrical currency and outlets in BC
 are the same as the USA's.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2009)

exactly the same, just as they are in MX.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 8, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> exactly the same, just as they are in MX.



Thanks Steve !!!


----------

